# Che serata...



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Stasera sarei andata a casa. Dopo il lavoro. Avrei cucinato qualcosa di sfizioso.  Pesce probabilmente.
Poi avrei proposto a Mattia un hammam tebe. Da fare insieme.
Io e lui. Nella vascona del mio bagno (lui ha il suo con una doccia virile). Piena di schiuma. E sali. E oli. E profumi.
Lo avrei importunato. Pesantemente. Fino a fare le cosacce e bagnare tutto il pavimento come ogni volta che lo stupro nella vasca.
Poi gli avrei lavato i capelli. Lui li avrebbe lavati a me. Saremmo usciti dall'acqua. Ridendo. Scherzando come al solito. Prendendoci in giro (Mattia, ti lascio un attimo da solo in vasca. Cerca di non farti venire gli svampi che poi fai la fine di Whitney Houston e mi rompo le scatole a portare fuori di li il tuo cadaverone, chiaro?).
Ecco. Sarebbe stato il momento ideale per dirgli che la prima analisi alla Guest star non è andata esattamente benissimo.
O meglio. Due giorni fa, quando mi ha chiamata il gine- Tebe senti...preferisco non dirti niente ma dobbiamo rifare l'esame. Non è chiaro.-
-Cosa vuol dire che non è chiaro? Avevate i vetrini sporchi?-
-Ha dato risultati contrastanti.-


Mi ero immaginata il tutto così. Una cosa detta in clima "rosa zucchero a velo". Per non fargli venire le botte d'ansia che poi mi devo ciucciare io.

Invece.
Sono uscita dall' ufficio e lui era li che mi aspettava e ho subito pensato ad una tragedia famigliare.
Non lavoriamo vicini. Anzi. Proprio lontani. Città diverse addirittura.
Per non parlare dei miei orari barbari, che non sono i suoi.
-Ciao...- gli ho sussurrato sbaciucchiandolo.
-Ciao a te..- e mi ha risbaciucchiato.
Non è esatto. Io sbaciucchio leggera, lui mi caccia subito due metri di lingua in bocca e comincia a masturbarmela come in quei film super  passionali per invornite.
Io mi incazzo, lo scaccio, mi pulisco insultandolo e lui ride.
-Come mai qui?-
-Ti porto a cena fuori. E' da queste parti il giapponese che ti piace tanto, vero?-
Beh, ho pensato. Non è la vasca da bagno. Non è la scopata con tsunami ma...
-Ok, accetto il tuo invito a cena. Ma aspetta che chiamo mio marito per dirgli che faccio tardi al lavoro...-
Ha ridacchiato un pò teso, come ogni volta che ironeggio su una mia ipotetica infedeltà.
-Prima però aperitivo.- ha detto, e siamo andati al bar di Raggio di sole.

Si conoscono. E non si piacciono. 
Mattia odia Raggio perchè dice "che me la batte" impunemente anche davanti a lui e poi è "uno _spocchiuso_ del cazzo."
Raggio ovviamente si sente figo. E' nell'età in cui sono tutti cretini tranne se stessi. Lo abbiamo passato tutti sto periodo, e lui c'è dentro in toto.
Ma fa anche lo spiritoso con Mattia. Lo sfida scacchi. A carte.
Un galletto giovane che tenta di "spodestare" il galletto anziano.
E io me la rido. E Mattia si incazza. E io continuo a ridermela.

Ho preso un caffè macchiato  e Raggio mi ha fatto sopra un cuore con il cacao.
Ho sentito subito l'aria cambiare.
Ho guardato Mattia.
Si stava trattenendo. Ma potevo assolutamente sentire il picco geloso.
Ho fatto finta di niente. E alla fine. Anche lui.
Siamo andati a cena.
Non parlava. Mangiava scattoso. Sbuffoso.
Alla fine, mentre mi stavo  mangiando una quantità industriale di salmone crudo non l'ha tenuta.
-Vuoi farti Raggio di sole?-
-No. Ma se continui posso prendere in considerazione seriamente l'idea.-
-Ti becco ti faccio fuori. Te lo dico Tebe.- sbruffone. Solo alla parola sangue sviene. 
-Ma non è meglio se mi lasci e basta? Torna alla tua idea originale.-
-Però lui ti piace.-
O no. Quando comincia come i quindicenni a dire Però ti piace sono nella merda fino al collo.
Perchè è entrato in modalità lagna. Ma lagna di quelle pesanti dove qualsiasi cosa io dico non viene minimamente ascoltata.
-Si mi piace Mattia. Come potrebbe essere diversamente? L'hai visto...- pezzo di salmone. Mmmm che buono.-...e poi te l'ho già detto. I miei tradimenti sono solo sesso. Niente implicazioni sentimentali. Meno grave di un tradimento con l'amore di mezzo.-
-E chi lo stabilisce?-
-Io.Ti senti fottere? capisco che tu voglia mettere sullo stesso piano il  tradimento amoroso con quello solo per sesso, ma non con me. Perchè il tuo tradimento l'ho patito tantissimo. E' stato un dolore enorme. Ma non perchè hai scopato un altra. ma perchè le hai detto ti amo. Per cui per me c'è differenza. E tanta. Se non lo capisci è un problema tuo.-
E' diventato...rigido. Io ho continuato a mangiare salmone.
E la comunicazione si è interrotta del tutto.

Ho pensato a Manager. Per la prima volta. 
Perchè quando sto con Mattia manager non mi viene nemmeno in mente. Ma mai proprio.
Stasera invece.
Mi sono estraniata completamente.
E ho pensato alla riunione di oggi con Jessica.
Al fatto che non l'ha mostrizzata come tutti ci aspettavamo.
Ad un certo punto. Ha girato le spalle. E se ne è semplicemente uscito dalla sala riunioni, mentre lei stava ancora parlando.
E Gelmy l'ha frenata quando è sclerata dicendo-Ma questo è uno stronzo! Ora mi sente!-
E io sono uscita a cercare Manager.
-Sei arrabbiato?-
-No. Inquietato da quella...donna.- 
-Hai il viso stanco.-  Siamo usciti. Scala anti incendio. Sigaretta.
-Lo sono.-
-Stai bene? Il tuo muscolo cardiaco?- non sò perchè glielo chiesto. Non parliamo mai di quello.Mai della sua cardiopatia.
Lo abbiamo fatto una volta sola, in cui l'ho sommerso di domande. E quando qualche giorno dopo me ne venne in mente un altra...mi seccò con un gelido. Non ne voglio parlare.
Ok.
Mi ha risposto però oggi. -Ho delle fibrillazioni saltuarie. Niente di che.-
-E' una cosa pericolosa?-
-No, a sentire il cardiologo. E chi sono io per mettere in dubbio le sue parole?-
Ho annuito -Giusto...-

Pensavo a questa conversazione mentre cenavo con Mattia.
Pensavo che era stata una conversazione...intima. Come le abbiamo solo in motel.
E pensavo al suo sguardo, mentre rientravamo.
pensavo alle sue mani che...mmmhhhh...

Sono irritata.
Non da Uragano Tebe, no.
Ma oggi mi sembra tutto un film. 
Ci penso e dico. Mah...che cazzo sta succedendo?
Comunque, vista l'ora, posso concedermi qualche diSgressione sentimentale sul mio ex sogno erotico Manager (poi domani ritratto)

Rimane il mio sogno erotico. Ma:
Come ben ha notato Nausicaa. Lui mi scopa il cervello. E sembra assurdo ma potrebbe pure bastarmi.
Perchè sul lavoro mi da adrenalina. In tutti i sensi. Stimola le mie sinapsi a cercare sempre di fotterlo per far passare delle cose che non vuole.
Mi piace pure quando si incazza, meno quando urla, ma in quei momenti.
Mamma mia...diventa immenso. In ogni senso. E gli manca solo lo scudo e la spada.
E come dice Oscuro, viste le mutande con i miei precedenti...faccio pensieri da pregiudicata mentale. Ed è come avere una scarica di vita proprio.

Per cui.
Posso tranquillamente fare l'amore con lui.
Perchè il sesso vero non potrà mai competere con quello che mi fa la sua testa.
C' è solo un piccolo particolare in tutto questo che Manager non ha considerato.
Io con lui sono andata cauta. Era sesso con un non traditore quindi...

Ma se lui vuole l'intimnità dell'ammmmoooore...ok.
Va bene.
Sono pronta.
Lo sarà lui?
Perchè Tebe quando fa l'amore. Non è Tebina.
E no.















Cazzi suoi.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Aprile 2012)

Non mi è ben chiaro il collegamento tra "sì mi scopa il cervello e mi potrebbe anche bastare" e "quindi ci posso pure fare l'amore".....


----------



## Cattivik (13 Aprile 2012)

Tu non ritratti... sei partita a testa bassa e nessuno ti ferma più!

Però penso che ogni tanto alzerai la testa... appena appena quel che serve per intravvedere tra i ricci selvaggi se stai andando a sbattere... o almeno me lo auguro.

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1058 ha detto:
			
		

> Non mi è ben chiaro il collegamento tra "sì mi scopa il cervello e mi potrebbe anche bastare" e "quindi ci posso pure fare l'amore".....


Nel senso che...la maggior parte dell'erotismo che provo con lui. Le mutande agitate, la pelle sensibile che pizzica. i calori improvvisi...insomma...tutto quello che si prova quando stai per scopare qualcuno che veramente ti piglia...io lo provo quando siamo vestiti e in ufficio. Non in motel. In motel è...diverso. Certo mi piace. Certo tutto, però...non è la stessa cosa. Insomma. Ho smesso di cercare manager anche in motel.
Il manager sesso è quello dell'ufficio. E va bene. Nel letto ho una fotocopia. Alimentata da quello che "provo" quando è in giacca e cravatta Ermenegildo Zegna.
Oddio...sono stata chiara?
Mi sa di no. Ci devo ritornare sul concetto...


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2012)

Mmmmhhh ( :carneval: ) ...non mi è chiara una cosa sulla sua cardiopatia. Sai se prende delle pillole?


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2012)

Mi spiace per l'esame...però non è mica detto! I risultati sono contrastanti, dunque potrebbe anche andare bene! :smile:


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1072 ha detto:
			
		

> Mmmmhhh ( :carneval: ) ...non mi è chiara una cosa sulla sua cardiopatia. Sai se prende delle pillole?


7 al giorno. Sette. Porca puttana.....ed è stato operato al cuore circa due anni fa.


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1073 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi spiace per l'esame...però non è mica detto! I risultati sono contrastanti, dunque potrebbe anche andare bene! :smile:


ma infatti non sono preoccupata.
Deciderò se preoccuparmi dopo!!!


----------



## Eliade (13 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1075 ha detto:
			
		

> 7 al giorno. Sette. Porca puttana.....ed è stato operato al cuore circa due anni fa.


Allora potrebbe essere questo il motivo delle sue defaiance...
Molte pillole per questo genere di problemi sono betabloccanti. Non so se rendo l'idea...

*Ciò non toglie assolutamente che lui non sia lo scopatore del secolo che ti aspettavi!! *


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1080 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora potrebbe essere questo il motivo delle sue defaiance...
> Molte pillole per questo genere di problemi sono betabloccanti. Non so se rendo l'idea...
> 
> *Ciò non toglie assolutamente che lui non sia lo scopatore del secolo che ti aspettavi!! *


Infatti.Prende pure dei beta bloccanti..
Sempre peggio. Dovrè cominciare a inventarmi giochini con i cateteri fra un pò...

Il neretto non lo commento!
Diventerà un vero Dom!
Parola di tebe!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Aprile 2012)

Grazie a te comincio a comprendere più come pensano le donne di noi :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1084 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie a te comincio a comprendere più come pensano le donne di noi :rotfl:


Questo non va assolutamente bene! Praticamente sto passando informazioni al nemico in maniera inconsapevole?
Sono lo 007 con il nome in codice Scajola?
:incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (14 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1082 ha detto:
			
		

> Il neretto non lo commento!
> Diventerà un vero Dom!
> Parola di tebe!


Farlo diventare un vero Dom...non ci riuscirai mai se lo fai parlare delle sue cose private.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1087 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo non va assolutamente bene! Praticamente *sto passando informazioni al nemico *in maniera inconsapevole?
> Sono lo 007 con il nome in codice Scajola?
> :incazzato:


Non all'uomo normale ... quello non si rende neanche conto del libro aperto che sei :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1093 ha detto:
			
		

> Non all'uomo normale ... q*uello non si rende neanche conto del libro aperto che sei* :rotfl:


....non so se essere inquietata o prenderla con filosofia...Lo sai che Manager mi dice la stessa cosa? Che sono spesso un libro aperto. Ma che vuol dire?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1099 ha detto:
			
		

> ....non so se essere inquietata o prenderla con filosofia...Lo sai che Manager mi dice la stessa cosa? Che sono spesso un libro aperto. Ma che vuol dire?


Per chi non ha interessi soltanto normali e vive una vita consapevole e soprattutto responsabile, non si lascia trascinare incondizionatamente dagli ormoni. Osserva attentamente, raccoglie tutte le informazioni.

Io mi diverto a leggere e osservare la mia reazione in base ai tuoi racconti. Cerco di impersonare i personaggi dei tuoi racconti e scopro moltissime cose, soprattutto di quale calibro sei tu, che *rendi facile di entrare nei vari ruoli*.


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1121 ha detto:
			
		

> Per chi non ha interessi soltanto normali e vive una vita consapevole e soprattutto responsabile, non si lascia trascinare incondizionatamente dagli ormoni. Osserva attentamente, raccoglie tutte le informazioni.
> 
> Io mi diverto a leggere e osservare la mia reazione in base ai tuoi racconti. Cerco di impersonare i personaggi dei tuoi racconti e scopro moltissime cose, soprattutto di quale calibro sei tu, che *rendi facile di entrare nei vari ruoli*.


Sono di calibro kreti!!!!:carneval:
(Come ti senti nel ruolo di Tebe???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1122 ha detto:
			
		

> (*Come ti senti nel ruolo di Tebe*???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


Stronzo


----------

